# more than one pie in oven



## cookie mama (Mar 6, 2005)

Hello,
I have a 30" oven in which I may want to bake more than one pie. I want to try two pies of equal size and like ingredients, in the same deep glass dishes, and on the same rack. Would they get equal amount of heat circulation? 
I want to save time and energy if I can. I will also be using pie rings for the crusts. 

Thanks


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I tend to bake more than one pie at a time in my oven. Eventhough it's new and keeps a nice, even heat, I find that two pies do not brown as evenly as just one. 
To get around this, I just give them a quarter turn about every 15 minutes. That seems to do the trick.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

Turning them or actually (if you can manage it quick enough to not lose heat..you can exhange the pies, (move them ) ...sorry can't explain it better...just shuffle them till the occupy the other place..lol


----------

